# Blizzard Downloader and all P2P errors



## kilifila66 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I recently decided to start playing wow on my new PC build that I just finished. I used to play but figured downloading would be easier than using the discs because the updates would be included. I started using the Blizzard Downloader but every time I use it the windows error "Blizzard Downloader has encountered a problem and needs to close. We apologize for the inconvenience" comes up and closes it. I realized afterward that this happens with any P2P that I try to use. I called Blizzard and they said it is something in the background running which is blocking it from functioning properly, its a virus or spyware, or its a network driver. My network driver is the latest one. I booted in safe mode and tried that, same problem. I ran both Trend Micro Anti-Virus and Spy Sweeper, no problems (other than cookies but the same result happened after the clean.)I tried to use BitComet to download it and got the same result. What in the name of all things holy is wrong with my P2P? Ive done a few builds and ive never had this problem. I am attaching a copy of my Hijack This report.



Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:28:31 PM, on 8/21/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcAppFlt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ideazon\Zboard Software\Driver\ZboardTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ideazon\Zboard Software\Driver\Zboard.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\TAVScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVIDIA nTune] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneCmd.exe" clear
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe" -1 --delay 15
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [ZboardTray] "C:\Program Files\Ideazon\Zboard Software\Driver\ZboardTray.exe" /autolaunch
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: Forceware Web Interface (ForcewareWebInterface) - Apache Software Foundation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\Apache Group\Apache2\bin\apache.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare user log service (nSvcLog) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcLog.exe
O23 - Service: nTune Service (nTuneService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro AntiVirus Protection Service (tavsvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 5127 bytes




Any help would be greatly appreciated. If this is posted in the wrong spot, I apologize.


----------

